# My 29gal pics



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

Black angels are no longer in there, only the two marbles and other fish.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

nice setup


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats really neat! I wish my 29g was set up like that!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice setup you've got going there :-D


----------



## noobzie (Jan 22, 2006)

nice looking and well decorated tank


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

looks nice. here is a pic of mine


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm very impressed with both those tanks. You both know what you're doing and make good aquarists.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks CM, now i feel special! lol


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

i spend alot of time on my tanks to make them look really good, i have too much free time on my hands, lol


----------

